# Identification. Aiptasia?



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

Hey!

I'm new here and to this hobby and was hoping that someone would help me identify some growth on my live rock. I'm worried that it is Aiptasia, but am not certain.

All of these were on the same rock that I pruchased. For unidentified5, it is probably about 1mm right now (if even) and hides whenever something goes near. I am concerned about unidentified3 though. 

Aquarium Gallery - PuffyBozo Gallery


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

number 1 is deff a glass nem Aiptasia in all honesty they arent horible if you nip it in the bud early. Just give it a cocktail of boiling water, or get some emerald crabs.


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

Now I'm getting conflicting opinions. 

I was told that this is probably Majano Anemone by WWM, and not Aiptasia.

A 3rd opinion would be great.


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

if pic 1 is not a glass anemone then you can give me a giant wedgie.

as for pic 2 that may very well be a Majano.


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

For the 3rd I was told that it was a feather duster, I woke up this morning and they are all gone (hiding?). Not Sure. I'm debating whether to eliminate that 1st growth while there is still only one right now, but would love to clarify what it is first. Fish store owner said it was just a "brown polyp" but after looking around I figured it was either a Majano or Aiptasia. I will let it grow a bit and post another image. In the meantime, any other opinions are welcome. 

Is there any distinct characteristic that would tell Majano and Aiptasia apart?


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

OK so in the hopes of clearing this up, I moved the rock around so that I could take better photos. 

Still looking for a positive ID on all 3.

Aiptasia? Majano?
Aquarium Gallery - possibleaiptasia

Rose Bubble?
Aquarium Gallery - possiblerosebubble

Feather duster?
Aquarium Gallery - possiblefeatherduster1


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

How long has this tank been up and running? What live stock is in the tank? Tank size and so on. Not that it matters I'm just being nosey. As far as the I.D.'s goes "GetITCdot" called it. Aiptasia, Majano not the same animal but pest all in the same. The reason I asked the status of the tank is adding animals like peppermint shimp or even some fish like Kleini Butterflies(easier to care for then copperbands) will keep your tank free of these pest. As long as your not over run with them the peppermint shimp will do the job, but you want to get a handle on them early because they do spreed fast. Good luck and welcome aboard.


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

Thanks

Its a 55 at the moment that I intend to turn into a refugium down the line. It is a new tank that has been running for only a couple of months. For now I am still getting more live rocks into this tank before populating it with the fish that I would like. 

Right now the tank has a 1-2" green spotted puffer which would probably love to get his hands (fins?) on some shrimp. I will move out if he gives any trouble down the line, but really hope that he will work out well in the tank. He has been acclimated to 1.02 salinity.

There are some shrimp in this rock, small ones though. One ran out when I moved the rock to take the better photos and I lost sight of him. 

Also I purchased an juvenile ocellaris when I bought this rock, unfortunately he/she got some ich and is swimming vertically against the wall of the aquarium. If he does not clear up or get better soon, I will quarantine him and give him some meds. He was moved away from a nice big anemone at the LFS so he's stressing (the anemone was being sold off that same day anyhow though). 

The long term goal is to have a longhorn cowfish, the green puffer, blenny, couple of clowns, a tang, and a larger tank. I am keeping an eye on the growth, so hopefully I will find out 100% what it is and resolve what to do with it.


----------



## archer772 (Nov 8, 2008)

#1 Aptasia BAD

#2 Possibly Ball Anemone Safe Melevsreef.com - Orange Ball Anemone

#3 Sporadid ( spelling????) Worm Safe

This is a decent ID site

Melev's Reef - Visual Identification


----------



## maximus1006 (Apr 19, 2010)

i have a tank running now and i have those brown things on my rock as well. The one is pritty good size and i have some popping up all over the rock.


----------



## trouble93 (Nov 8, 2008)

maximus1006 said:


> i have a tank running now and i have those brown things on my rock as well. The one is pritty good size and i have some popping up all over the rock.


A kalkwasser and hot water mix and a eye dropper shotting the mix right into the mouth will kill them off. Keep a eye on your PH if you have to do a lot of them.


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

Hmm mine suddenly died for no reason. It curled up and now it seems as if some white fungus is eating it... or perhaps it is just rotting. *pc How strange...


----------



## GetITCdot (Aug 4, 2009)

archer772 said:


> #1 Aptasia BAD
> 
> #2 Possibly Ball Anemone Safe Melevsreef.com - Orange Ball Anemone
> 
> ...


Thanks for backing me up


----------



## PuffyBozo (Apr 29, 2010)

I actually received a 2nd opinion from WWM that said it was not aptasia again too... but whatever it was, it died. Can anyone provide any feedback about how it might have died?

It just suddenly curled up, right before my eyes, and receded into the rock. Then the tentacles turned darker and darker. Finally either some white fungus formed as a result of it dying, or started eating it. It didn't last even two days, and had a complete turn around before my eyes. All of the other life on the rock appears healthy and is growing.


----------

